# taken pills



## Melisa Molas (May 11, 2013)

I don't knew what happen to me, after taken daphne pills within two months. i still suffer ... because my period is still absent.


----------



## Saidir (May 13, 2013)

Upon doing some quick research it seems missed/late periods aren't uncommon with this brand, it is messing with your hormone levels after all. I'd still suggest consulting your physician though.


----------

